# Old Link Won't Work?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have this site bookmarked as (http://www.berettagunforum.com)

I have used this link ever since I became a member. Two days ago, I couldn't access this site with that address. I figured out to use the www.handgunforum.net address and it seems to work now. Weird.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We actually had some messages posted a while back about the switch, someplace...

When the website was renamed back in April, we tried to get everyone to switch. That other URL won't be renewed. So yes, U must use the HandGunForum URL, as per the name of the site.

Whenever I see people post the old link in their posts when talking about other threads, I try to PM that person to let them know....


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

My bad, I must have overlooked it. Thanks Ship. I have it correct now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, hopefully others see this thread and update their bookmarks


----------

